# Help type me MKII



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Posted a while back but still not sure on my type

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

No nothing would affect it
19 year old male

1. Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunip/13947540296/

I would describe it as majestic spiritual grand cultured awesome

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Initial thoughts " aw crap not we are going to miss the concert" along those lines

outward reaction " probably joke about it with other people and try to help

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

don't really like parties but their the driver I migh try to convice them to abandon the plan but if that fails call up to see whether I can get a lift home

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction " Thinking up ways that their argument can be disproved " 

outward reaction " disproving using the things I thought up "

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

" if I know the person and can stop it I will try to " 
but will most probably go on a rant about it if it is some macro political decision that I can't influence to people i know

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I probably believe is the most important values are things such as freedom of speech , Freedom of thought that kind of thing I came about determining them by just thinking about how you can't make exceptions in this rule otherwise you fail to uphold the whole system as too many people are either silenced by society or by actual governments they may change is someone is getting hurt by these values such as someone making death threats

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I don't really know what distinguishes me from everybody else because any idea you or personality trait you have there probably another millions of people who had just the same thought if I was to change one thing about me it would probably be to make it so that I can focus more on task I tend to get distracted when studying and end up trying to find out what happened in 1823 in Angola on Wikipedia when I meant to be researching something more important

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I often follow if I don't have time to think them through like it a lightning round in a quiz for example my intuition is usually right if allowed to think about it about 50% of the time i will follow my gut feeling 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

I am probably energised mostly by things such as debate due to the fact it allows me to take apart ideas and get to the bottom of what a other person its thinking also it allows me to test my own ideas and may be a springboard for other ideas that will occur later thing that don't energise me are things where I am expected to talk about boring stuff at an event like a party where people only talk about gossip and that kind of thing

10. What do you repress about your outward behaviour

I probably repress my sensitivity due to the fact I am quite sensitive to criticism and things in films and TV may make me cry but i don't like people to know this


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm going to add another questionnaire to maybe add some more detail

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

I feel that I have got it down to some type of Ne user but am unsure of what other functions I may be using

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I want to do something interesting that will allow people to remember me when I'm gone I want to help make peoples lives a better place and that people will remember me as have done something good for the world preferably on a large scale but wouldn't mind if I just help a few people and I also want to deepen my knowledge about the world and see all that it has to offer

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

I felt that I was at my finest when I am engaged in a debate and we are both assertive but not angry because we are subjecting our ideas to analysis and we may learn something new either in the debate or later

4) What makes you feel inferior?

When someone makes fun of me especially if it is aimed at my intelligence which is probably my basis of my personality

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

I probably tend to consider whether it is worth it to me personally most then what I feel about it and then maybe what other people feel if it is important 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

I am normally put into a role where I am made to come up with the ideas for the project or the story if applicable then generally just let other people deal with the actually implementation of the project although I do feel I need a control of the outcome in that it will get done correctly

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

The time I probably had the most fun was when I was visiting the east coast of the USA ( I'm from the UK) just visiting the places where the american revolution took place see where they stood and trying to imagine what it was like for them when they did this I'm an americaphile ,if that's a word 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

When I want to learn something new I probably like to learn something about from a book or wikipedia then just sit there and daydream about telling this information to someone else and how I would explain it 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I am pretty punctual with lots of things but am rather messy and forgetful about a lot of things and am often left to do things at the last moment such as work or making decisions

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I not entirely sure if someone is not being included in the group I generally try to bring them into the conversation but I hate doing things just causing you're expected to do them which makes me clash with my parents sometimes

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I probably speak before thinking slightly more this sometimes causing probably with me talking too fast and having to repeat my self or saying something I didn't mean to say and I generally prefer group discussions as it allows more ideas into the mix

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I'm probably a mix if I'm nearby I will want to jump in a do it quickly but if I have to go places and do more generally I will consider my options much more

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favourite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

Depends on the activity if it is just a party which i find boring then probably no if it is something more exciting maybe

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

It really depends if I just a bit stressed out I probably act pretty normal if if some thing major I might go on a rant to someone else about the thing I got angry about

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I mostly dislike people who have no motivation to do anything or learn about anything that's hard e.g. this guy I know who's dream is to buy a house and that's it and if you try to engage in matters that are maybe a bit more intellectual he get bored and may insult you

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

I generally like talking to people about their political and religious view because I like to debate through with them and see thins from their perspective it's all the better if they have interesting ones that are out there instead of just run of the mill things such as " politicians are all liars that why I don't vote" which annoys me to no end as anyone can say that if they back it up with a more in depth analysis I am much happier with why they are disillusioned with politics

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

I probably pay the least attention in my life to social rituals due to the fact they often get in the way on more important things that need to said 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

I think my friends perceive me as a kinda goofy guy who has a serious side sometimes due to the fact that I am always telling terrible puns in the midst of conversation and laughing at themself and make a fool of myself but then switch to discussing serious issues of the day sometimes I feel that they overestimate my sensitivity due to fact that the can all make jokes about me but sometimes they can hurt my feelings

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

If I have unlimited resources and can teleport then I would like to see the famous landmarks of the world and see how different people live

If I don't have unlimited resources and it's just a day on my own I might do some things like go find someone to discuss things with read an interesting book and play video games

Anyway thanks for reading


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Tried ENTP or ENFP?  Welcome to the clan.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Tried ENTP or ENFP?  Welcome to the clan.


I've looked at them but couldn't find out which one applied to me more

do you have anyway to help figure it out?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> I've looked at them but couldn't find out which one applied to me more
> 
> do you have anyway to help figure it out?


do you think things deeply with reason, allowing new concepts,
or do stick to your guns?


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> do you think things deeply with reason, allowing new concepts,
> or do stick to your guns?


I would like to think that I use reason when thinking about things but emotions may tangle in there I don't know


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> I would like to think that I use reason when thinking about things but emotions may tangle in there I don't know


can you easily express them, not being afraid to cry or do you just sulk in a corner?


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> can you easily express them, not being afraid to cry or do you just sulk in a corner?


I might hold in crying in public but I don't mind showing it when on my own also don't mind admitting to people I know


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> I might hold in crying in public but I don't mind showing it when on my own also don't mind admitting to people I know


Okay! I'd go ENTP


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Okay! I'd go ENTP


OK thanks a lot for your help I wonder whether anyone else will confirm this


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> OK thanks a lot for your help I wonder whether anyone else will confirm this


Oki doki loki! It's not 100% since there are other options to be unravelled but that's what I'm seeing. 
Welcome to the NeClan.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Oki doki loki! It's not 100% since there are other options to be unravelled but that's what I'm seeing.
> Welcome to the NeClan.


Thanks for the walm welcome 

maybe I will never find out whether I am ENTP or ENFP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Np!


----------



## Grace_ (May 29, 2014)

Hey I've had a read and I also think ENTP or ENFP
I'm leaning more towards ENTP but you do seem to have a fairly developed feeling side too, making you quite balanced!

To distinguish between F and T (which you already sort of answered but I'd like a little more detail): if someone said something to you that contradicted your beliefs, would you hold back saying anything, even for a bit? For example, I'm a feeler and I would most definitely just not say anything because I don't like conflict in a conversation (even if it's as trivial of preferring different genres of music or flavours of ice cream). But a thinker would be much more uninhibited and would only hold off saying anything because they didn't think the fight was worth it or something- not because they were afraid of two people having a difference of opinion. Since you love debate so much, it seems unlikely you'd be a feeler.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Grace_ said:


> Hey I've had a read and I also think ENTP or ENFP
> I'm leaning more towards ENTP but you do seem to have a fairly developed feeling side too, making you quite balanced!
> 
> To distinguish between F and T (which you already sort of answered but I'd like a little more detail): if someone said something to you that contradicted your beliefs, would you hold back saying anything, even for a bit? For example, I'm a feeler and I would most definitely just not say anything because I don't like conflict in a conversation (even if it's as trivial of preferring different genres of music or flavours of ice cream). But a thinker would be much more uninhibited and would only hold off saying anything because they didn't think the fight was worth it or something- not because they were afraid of two people having a difference of opinion. Since you love debate so much, it seems unlikely you'd be a feeler.


That really depends on how what kind of person they are if they get violent or threatening/angry I might not do it if they seem alright I will probably speak up and try to ask them question why they think that


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Okay! I'd go ENTP


Sorry but came up with a new question what about this pointed you to ENTP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> Sorry but came up with a new question what about this pointed you to ENTP?


Bc... You said you like debates, but... You said you were somewhat expressive about showcasing emotions. ENFPs won't really do that (Fi?) and ENTPs have a tendency to (Fe.) I can be a bit of both sometimes, which is why I don't really know which to choose lol
but, some enfp ppl have Fe tendencies (eg spongebob and pinkie pie) which is why they are typed as ENFJs as well but I don't think this is you 
enfp won't really argue much on debating


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bc... You said you like debates, but... You said you were somewhat expressive about showcasing emotions. ENFPs won't really do that (Fi?) and ENTPs have a tendency to (Fe.) I can be a bit of both sometimes, which is why I don't really know which to choose lol
> but, some enfp ppl have Fe tendencies (eg spongebob and pinkie pie) which is why they are typed as ENFJs as well but I don't think this is you
> enfp won't really argue much on debating


OK thanks just wanted to know


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bc... You said you like debates, but... You said you were somewhat expressive about showcasing emotions. ENFPs won't really do that (Fi?) and ENTPs have a tendency to (Fe.) I can be a bit of both sometimes, which is why I don't really know which to choose lol
> but, some enfp ppl have Fe tendencies (eg spongebob and pinkie pie) which is why they are typed as ENFJs as well but I don't think this is you
> enfp won't really argue much on debating


You are not an ENTP.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Fern said:


> You are not an ENTP.


Can't tell whether you are talking about me but if you are what's your reasoning and what type do you think i am?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Hellocheerio said:


> Can't tell whether you are talking about me but if you are what's your reasoning and what type do you think i am?


Haha, no, not directed at you but at the person I was quoting.

I'm a little on the fence about you at the moment, but I'll be sure to vote after a good night's rest - all may be clear in the morning.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Fern said:


> Haha, no, not directed at you but at the person I was quoting.
> 
> I'm a little on the fence about you at the moment, but I'll be sure to vote after a good night's rest - all may be clear in the morning.


Look forward to it


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> You are not an ENTP.


You are not an ISFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> Haha, no, not directed at you but at the person I was quoting.
> 
> I'm a little on the fence about you at the moment, but I'll be sure to vote after a good night's rest - all may be clear in the morning.


So you think I'm ENFJ? Christ, but ppl type me as Ne dom. Don't jump to conclusions next time. You are an ISTJ. (Jk)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> Haha, no, not directed at you but at the person I was quoting.
> 
> I'm a little on the fence about you at the moment, but I'll be sure to vote after a good night's rest - all may be clear in the morning.


So do you know what? I AM THE ONE who knows myself best. Do you even know who I am? Well the simple answer is NO. So don't give me that nonsense. Who do you think you are, micromanaging people like that? I don't think I'm ENFJ like what ppl think -_-


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> So do you know what? I AM THE ONE who knows myself best. Do you even know who I am? Well the simple answer is NO. So don't give me that nonsense. Who do you think you are, micromanaging people like that? I don't think I'm ENFJ like what ppl think -_-


Whoa. Really? Really.

And actually I wasn't going to say ENFJ, but hey. 
And God forbid someone have insight into you that a first-person perspective couldn't grant.

This is _hilarious _how personally you took "You're not an ENTP"

Being in a relationship with you must be madness.


You quotes me three times? And it's not called jumping to conclusions, it's called making a fairly informed assessment after viewing dozens of your posts on this forum.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Fern said:


> Whoa. Really? Really.
> 
> And actually I wasn't going to say ENFJ, but hey.
> And God forbid someone have insight into you that a first-person perspective couldn't grant.
> ...


Have you decided what type you think I am?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Fern:8357218 said:


> CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:
> 
> 
> > So do you know what? I AM THE ONE who knows myself best. Do you even know who I am? Well the simple answer is NO. So don't give me that nonsense. Who do you think you are, micromanaging people like that? I don't think I'm ENFJ like what ppl think -_-
> ...


This was hilarious to read. She took that very seriously. 


You don't sound too ENTP to me, either. But you're right on you know yourself best. 

Like, I might barely sound like an INTP.

The reason you don't sound like an ENTP (to me) is because your first approach to the matter wasn't in the least bit rational.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

dandere said:


> This was hilarious to read. She took that very seriously.
> 
> 
> You don't sound too ENTP to me, either. But you're right on you know yourself best.
> ...


That is because I have quite a bit of Fe? Thanks lol xD


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> Whoa. Really? Really.
> 
> And actually I wasn't going to say ENFJ, but hey.
> And God forbid someone have insight into you that a first-person perspective couldn't grant.
> ...


And now I may grant myself and you husband and wife! Lol. We have been in a long relationship since 1939. Fighting with spitfire planes.
and what do I come across as? I bet you're going to say I'm a feeler.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> And now I may grant myself and you husband and wife! Lol. We have been in a long relationship since 1939. Fighting with spitfire planes.
> and what do I come across as? I bet you're going to say I'm a feeler.


-_-


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Fern said:


> -_-


lol I believe I can fly
said the three flying billy goats gruff -_-


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv:8358186 said:


> dandere said:
> 
> 
> > This was hilarious to read. She took that very seriously.
> ...



Quite strong Fe.

I know quite a lot of ENTPs who would've took a completely different approach.

I know one ENFP and she does exactly what you did.

Just my experience.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

dandere said:


> Quite strong Fe.
> 
> I know quite a lot of ENTPs who would've took a completely different approach.
> 
> ...


ok lol


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Is the fight over yet?

Can we get back to typing me?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Is the fight over yet?
> 
> Can we get back to typing me?




Read into ENTP and see if you really think it fits you. G'night.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Read into ENTP and see if you really think it fits you. G'night.


Thing is I've read all the descriptions of both type and functions and still can't decide which functions it is that I am using


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio:8371866 said:


> dandere said:
> 
> 
> > Read into ENTP and see if you really think it fits you. G'night.
> ...


That was just to derail the conversation to back on you.


Did you take a cognitive functions test? They're not always reliable, but they help open doors. I thought I was an Si dom without knowing what it was. I'm actually a Ti dom.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> That was just to derail the conversation to back on you.
> 
> 
> Did you take a cognitive functions test? They're not always reliable, but they help open doors. I thought I was an Si dom without knowing what it was. I'm actually a Ti dom.


thanks for the help

i have taken those cognitive function tests but depending on the test either ti or fi is more proment after Ne


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio:8374626 said:


> dandere said:
> 
> 
> > That was just to derail the conversation to back on you.
> ...


Try taking the test again and post the results here.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Try taking the test again and post the results here.


I will post the results tommorrow need to go to sleep


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Try taking the test again and post the results here.


Found time actually http://www.keys2cognition.com/cgi/survey48.pl


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Try taking the test again and post the results here.


If the link doesn't work try this Understanding Your Results
A profile of your cognitive development is presented below, based on how you have described yourself. A 4-letter personality type code and temperament are also presented for your convenience if you are familiar with those frameworks. Most people find their results match their 4-letter personality type code and temperament. That is, we tend to develop what we prefer and vice versa. As you reflect on your cognitive profile, keep in mind that sometimes we develop a cognitive process to meet the demands of our environment or use a process well in one area of our lives but not others.

The Eight Processes
Swiss psychiatrist Carl Jung identified four mental functions — today known as cognitive processes. We focus our attention and gather information using Sensing (S) and iNtuiting (N), and we organize our experiences and make decisions using Thinking (T) and Feeling (F). Jung described how each of these four processes plays out in a person's "internal world" (I) of thoughts, feelings, memories and imagination; and in the "external world" (E) of actions, people, tools and organizations. Thus, 8 cognitive processes (Se, Si, Ne, Ni, Te, Ti, Fe, Fi).

Basic and Developed Use
Each cognitive process can be engaged in a basic, unsophisticated way reflecting our natural human capabilities. Almost everyone can engage each process in some basic way. Beyond this, you will engage some cognitive processes in a more sophisticated, developed way. This is usually the result of innate preference plus lifelong growth and practice, which equals development.

Perceiving—how we focus our attention and gather information

Cognitive Process	Basic (Passive) Use	Developed (Active) Use
extraverted Sensing (Se)	Notice sensory data in the environment.	Trust your instincts and take action relevant to the moment and current context.
introverted Sensing (Si)	Recall tangible data and experiences.	Stabilize a situation by comparing it to what is expected, known and reliable.
extraverted Intuiting (Ne)	Notice abstract patterns as they emerge.	Shift a situation's dynamics and explore imaginative potential possibilities.
introverted Intuiting (Ni)	Receive "ah-ha" insights and realizations.	Persue a greater level of awareness to transform who you are and how you think.

Judging—how we organize our experiences and make decisions

Cognitive Process	Basic (Passive) Use	Developed (Active) Use
extraverted Thinking (Te)	Follow steps, points and time tables.	Create structure, reason by measures and evidence, and implement complex plans.
introverted Thinking (Ti)	Adhere to definitions and impersonal principles.	Analyze a problem using a framework, and find an angle or leverage by which to solve it.
extraverted Feeling (Fe)	Honor others' needs and preferences.	Connect with people by sharing values and taking on their needs as yours.
introverted Feeling (Fi)	Adhere to personal beliefs about what's important.	Evalute situations and choose what you believe is congruent with your personal identity.

Development is more than basic or developed use of processes in isolation. Excellent use of a cognitive process involves both basic and advanced use as appropriate, and ability to deploy other processes in its service. Average to good use usually means we can use the process in limited situations or use it well but only with the aid of other processes. Poor use means basic use at most. Finally, we may get ourselves into trouble when we don't use a process at all.

Your Cognitive Development Profile
The forty-eight questions you rated earlier tap into the eight cognitive processes. Some questions tapped into basic or developed use of a process used by itself, while other questions tapped into use of multiple processes at once. The profile below is based on your responses. The number of squares indicate strength of response. The equivalent numeric is shown in parentheses along with likely level of development.

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************** (17.3)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************** (22.4)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************************** (46.8)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************** (29.4)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.5)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.7)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************* (25.3)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************** (38.4)
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFP, or INTP

If these results are different from what you know of yourself, you might consider why your developmental pattern does not align with your expectation. You might also consider exploring this result as a possible better fit.

The Four Temperaments
Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Catalyst; secondly Theorist; then Improviser; and lastly, Stabilizer.
To read more about the four temperaments click here.

Sixteen Patterns
Jung observed that everyone has potential access to all eight cognitive processes but that we each prefer one as dominant — playing a lead role — with a second process playing a support role. Your two preferred cognitive processes allow you to do information gathering and decision making, introverting and extraverting. Maybe you prefer introverted Intuiting in a lead role with extraverted Feeling in a support role, or maybe you prefer extraverted Sensing in a lead role with introverted Thinking in a support role. Or maybe you prefer some other pairing. These pairings tap into sixteen possible patterns which are often represented using a 4-letter code. Here are the sixteen type patterns and the preferred cognitive processes associated with each:

Type	Lead Process	Support Process
ESTP	extraverted Sensing	introverted Thinking
ISTP	introverted Thinking	extraverted Sensing
ESFP	extraverted Sensing	introverted Feeling
ISFP	introverted Feeling	extraverted Sensing
ESTJ	extraverted Thinking	introverted Sensing
ISTJ	introverted Sensing	extraverted Thinking
ESFJ	extraverted Feeling	introverted Sensing
ISFJ	introverted Sensing	extraverted Feeling
ENTJ	extraverted Thinking	introverted Intuiting
INTJ	introverted Intuiting	extraverted Thinking
ENTP	extraverted Intuiting	introverted Thinking
INTP	introverted Thinking	extraverted Intuiting
ENFJ	extraverted Feeling	introverted Intuiting
INFJ	introverted Intuiting	extraverted Feeling
ENFP	extraverted Intuiting	introverted Feeling
INFP	introverted Feeling	extraverted Intuiting

Validity and Reliability of Results
As of October 2005, over 3000 people have taken this cognitive assessment. There are many ways to validate an assessment. A common statistical method called factor analysis confirms there are eight distinct cognitive categories (all items in the assessment that tap into the same cognitive process have a correlation of at least r=0.2 and most have r=0.4 to r=0.6.) Furthermore, people who have taken this assessment and reported their 4-letter type code have received results that matched their type code 75% to 80% of the time. This is excellent performance since the reported type may be inaccurate even when "validated" or from a professional assessment. Even when the type code does not exactly match, the temperament result matches over 95% of the time. Thus, you can consider your results here as valid as those from any professionally developed assessment.

Further Exploration
What if the 4-letter code reported here is different from what you expected? Say your type code result here is ESTP and the type you are familiar with for yourself is INTJ. Even though the type codes look quite different, you may have rated the cognitive processes for these two types rather closely. Also, keep in mind the cognitive profile is based on your responses. Continuing with the example, if you didn't think of yourself as an ESTP, then you would want to explore why you rated highly a phrase such as "freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses as they come up." This phrase clearly does not fit with the INTJ type pattern. Please visit Best-Fit Type : Exploring the Multiple Models of Personality Type for more information and exploration. You may also be interested in "8 Keys to Self-Leadership" by Dario Nardi.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> ..


Could you do this test and paste the results please?

http://similarminds.com/test.html


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Could you do this test and paste the results please?
> 
> Free Enneagram Personality Test


Here you go this is the rseults from an earlier time I took the test








Here's the results from when you asked me to take the test


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Here you go this is the rseults from an earlier time I took the test
> View attachment 153802
> 
> 
> ...


You appear to be some kind of a Fi-dominant type but I cannot discern which one.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> You appear to be some kind of a Fi-dominant type but I cannot discern which one.


Oh ok thanks for the help anyway


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

The test says Ne dom, I'd say Fi dom.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> The test says Ne dom, I'd say Fi dom.


But what kind of Fi dom ?

Also got another question would planning out political systems in your head to see how you would run the world be related to anything?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Tried ENFP?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> But what kind of Fi dom ?
> 
> Also got another question would planning out political systems in your head to see how you would run the world be related to anything?




The latter sounds like an ENTJ. (Jokes.)


Is there a kind of Fi dom? If you meant type, there is INFP and ISFP.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Tried ENFP?


Yes I have looked at the descriptions and functions but can't decide whether I am Ti/Fe or Fi/Te 

trouble is the ENFP seems too much like a manic pixie dream girl stereotype


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> The latter sounds like an ENTJ. (Jokes.)
> 
> 
> Is there a kind of Fi dom? If you meant type, there is INFP and ISFP.


I meant between INFP or ISFP which do you think I am?

and the political system thing is trying to see what would be the best way to organise the world both ethically and logically
e.g. I spent ages going through multiple areas of policy like economics issues like taxes and education spending stuff like as well social issues such as drug legalisation and gay marriage and things like that


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> I meant between INFP or ISFP which do you think I am?
> 
> and the political system thing is trying to see what would be the best way to organise the world both ethically and logically
> e.g. I spent ages going through multiple areas of policy like economics issues like taxes and education spending stuff like as well social issues such as drug legalisation and gay marriage and things like that



If I connect two and two, the political thing sounds like a xxxJ. People seem to think you're an extrovert, so narrowing it down to ExxJ. You do seem like a feeler, so ExFJ. And most of the time you've been put as an xNxx. So ENFJ?

This is just loosely done by facts I've collected. ^


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> If I connect two and two, the political thing sounds like a xxxJ. People seem to think you're an extrovert, so narrowing it down to ExxJ. You do seem like a feeler, so ExFJ. And most of the time you've been put as an xNxx. So ENFJ?
> 
> This is just loosely done by facts I've collected. ^


Don't know about the Ni usage though or the Fe due to the fact that I can be quite selfish at times not thinking about others although I do have trouble saying no to things but I am not particularly giving with things but also the fact that the Ni descriptions always confused me due to the fact like it saying that you get a sudden realisation of things from noting or it's mystical elemtns

also I don't think I am social enough to be an ENFJ


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Don't know about the Ni usage though or the Fe due to the fact that I can be quite selfish at times not thinking about others although I do have trouble saying no to things but I am not particularly giving with things but also the fact that the Ni descriptions always confused me due to the fact like it saying that you get a sudden realisation of things from noting or it's mystical elemtns
> 
> also I don't think I am social enough to be an ENFJ


I don't believe social skills have anything to do with MBTI. Some types may be known to be 'shy' but extroverts aren't extremely social, and introverts aren't anti-social. I believe you're an introvert if you lose energy from social situations, and if you're an extrovert you gain energy from social situations. If you're an introvert, you may need time to yourself. If you are an extrovert, you can stay outside with people all day, since it generally makes you feel better.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> I don't believe social skills have anything to do with MBTI. Some types may be known to be 'shy' but extroverts aren't extremely social, and introverts aren't anti-social. I believe you're an introvert if you lose energy from social situations, and if you're an extrovert you gain energy from social situations. If you're an introvert, you may need time to yourself. If you are an extrovert, you can stay outside with people all day, since it generally makes you feel better.


I not talking about social skills I am just talking about the need to be with other people I don't need to be with other people to get energised I get energised by both social contact and being alone so I don't know what I am if you met me though you would probably describe me as an introvert in the general meaning of the word because I don't really like parties that much and I do a lot of 'introverted things such as reading books and playing video games' I only really get energised by social activity if we are discussing something interesting that I enjoy


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> If I connect two and two, the political thing sounds like a xxxJ. People seem to think you're an extrovert, so narrowing it down to ExxJ. You do seem like a feeler, so ExFJ. And most of the time you've been put as an xNxx. So ENFJ?
> 
> This is just loosely done by facts I've collected. ^


also I not particularly decisive like a J would be it takes me a lot of time to decide to do things due to the fact I afraid of picking the wrong choice also I don't like to plan either


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> also I not particularly decisive like a J would be it takes me a lot of time to decide to do things due to the fact I afraid of picking the wrong choice also I don't like to plan either




Then I'd narrow it down to INFP/ENFP.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Then I'd narrow it down to INFP/ENFP.


Ok so you don't see T in me?

How do you know whether you prefer Ne over Fi or vice versa?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Ok so you don't see T in me?
> 
> How do you know whether you prefer Ne over Fi or vice versa?



Your F kind of beats the T slightly. 

Let me put it blatantly:

Ne sees the big picture. Looks into the future, rather than present.

Fi strives for harmony, conclusion. Decisions based on personal values/ideals.

If you're wondering if you're Fi or Ne, personally I'd think Fi.

Fi as in INFP.

INFP works for you too, since your views are like my INFP friends views.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Ok so you don't see T in me?



People seem to think it's rude to be called a feeler. I don't see T in you, others might, and you yourself might.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Your F kind of beats the T slightly.
> 
> Let me put it blatantly:
> 
> ...


Sorry if I seem like I'm being too picky and annoying but:

What about there views are similar to mine?

there is one thing that maybe leads me away from INFP is the fact that it talks about how conflict avoidant they are and quiet they are while I frequently get in trouble with my parents for back chat them and I am known to be quite argumentative which doesn't fit with that theme although I don't like telling people what to do unless absolutely necessary like on a project just before a deadline also I known for talking quite a bit people say they think they have gone deaf when I'm not around


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> People seem to think it's rude to be called a feeler. I don't see T in you, others might, and you yourself might.


sorry it's not rude it's just i am curious because feelers seem from the descriptions nicer than I am although I have volunteered at youth clubs and recycling at my school for years I am not always so nice at a personal level


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Sorry if I seem like I'm being too picky and annoying but:
> 
> What about there views are similar to mine?
> 
> there is one thing that maybe leads me away from INFP is the fact that it talks about how conflict avoidant they are and quiet they are while I frequently get in trouble with my parents for back chat them and I am known to be quite argumentative which doesn't fit with that theme although I don't like telling people what to do unless absolutely necessary like on a project just before a deadline also I known for talking quite a bit people say they think they have gone deaf when I'm not around



My INFP friend back-talks people, more before than now. Except your ''back-talking'' sounds like an ENFP. I am also friends with an ENFP.

You seem to follow your judgement and stick to what you think is best for you, questioning most of the things I say. Seems very Fi to me. This isn't a bad thing! Just the opposite of how I would act.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> sorry it's not rude it's just i am curious because feelers seem from the descriptions nicer than I am although I have volunteered at youth clubs and recycling at my school for years I am not always so nice at a personal level


Feelers are nicer compared to NT's usually. Even if that applied, I'd say SF's are the 'nicest'. Although, MBTI can't determine your social behaviour, maybe slightly, but not all the time.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> My INFP friend back-talks people, more before than now. Except your ''back-talking'' sounds like an ENFP. I am also friends with an ENFP.
> 
> You seem to follow your judgement and stick to what you think is best for you, questioning most of the things I say. Seems very Fi to me. This isn't a bad thing! Just the opposite of how I would act.


What are the differences in back talking in ENFP or INFP?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> What are the differences in back talking in ENFP or INFP?




My ENFP friend when back-talking people usually strongly stands by her judgement. Not very rational.

My INFP friend starts off very strong, tries rationalizing, but tends to back away and apologize quite a lot. (This could be connected to her anxiety, though.)


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> My ENFP friend when back-talking people usually strongly stands by her judgement. Not very rational.
> 
> My INFP friend starts off very strong, tries rationalizing, but tends to back away and apologize quite a lot. (This could be connected to her anxiety, though.)


Yeah in that I am probably more like the ENFP you might have a hard time convincing me I am wrong


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Yeah in that I am probably more like the ENFP you might have a hard time convincing me I am wrong



Maybe your introverted and extroverted-ness are pretty balanced?


edit: My ENFP friend, although it's hard convincing her she's wrong, she usually is wrong when she's back-talking me, my ENTJ friend, or my INTJ friend. Just an observation. x)


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Maybe your introverted and extroverted-ness are pretty balanced?


Could be I might have to look at how they work depending on what placement in the function order they are 

or maybe I will never find out my full type


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe I will put up another questionnaire to try and nail it down or someone else will give me some insight into my type to see which is a better fit although one guy voted for ESTJ which might be the opposite of my type if you are correct


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> or maybe I will never find out my full type


That's what I thought before.

Me finding my own type was a long process.

From ISFJ to ISTJ to INFJ to INFP to INTJ to INTP.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> That's what I thought before.
> 
> Me finding my own type was a long process.
> 
> From ISFJ to ISTJ to INFJ to INFP to INTJ to INTP.


How long did it take you and what did you do to help find your type?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Maybe I will put up another questionnaire to try and nail it down or someone else will give me some insight into my type to see which is a better fit although one guy voted for ESTJ which might be the opposite of my type if you are correct


You don't seem like an ESTJ. That'd just be your shadow type.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> You don't seem like an ESTJ. That'd just be your shadow type.


When I started out I tested INTJ orignally but that have been because the questions are like "are you logical?" and I was like yes


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> When I started out I tested INTJ orignally but that have been because the questions are like "are you logical?" and I was like yes


Yes or No questions are pretty bad.

It told me I was an ISFJ! Questions like ''are you sympathetic'' aren't exact because I might *want* to be sympathetic, and put down 'yes' (even though I'm not.)


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> How long did it take you and what did you do to help find your type?


Not too long.

I did the same thing you did. Questionnaires on PerC.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> Yes or No questions are pretty bad.
> 
> It told me I was an ISFJ! Questions like ''are you sympathetic'' aren't exact because I might *want* to be sympathetic, and put down 'yes' (even though I'm not.)


yeah someone needs to design a better mbti test although they may never be perfect


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> yeah someone needs to design a better mbti test although they may never be perfect



The official one costs money.


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

dandere said:


> The official one costs money.


I am pretty sure I saw a link to the official one somewhere where you could take it for free


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

OK I have been looking at the differences between INFP and ENFP I probably relate more to the way that the ENFP works than the INFP but I could be wrong


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Hellocheerio said:


> Maybe I will put up another questionnaire to try and nail it down or someone else will give me some insight into my type to see which is a better fit although one guy voted for ESTJ which might be the opposite of my type if you are correct


1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nope 19 year old male

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I probably prefer the first image due to calmness of the sea and the contrast of the vivid green and the dark sky

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

If you were to describe me I would probably be the goofy kid who is kind of nerdy and is always telling bad jokes and who will question a lot of what you do( once got told I ask too many questions) I am probably this way because I just find it more fun the be silly and also it generally lightens the mood

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I would like to be the kind of person who makes a difference to the world in a positive way usually by thinking up a political or economic policy which will improve peoples lives because I think the world kinds sucks right now and I want to make it better I wouldn't want to be the kind of person who sits around making blank generalisations such as " politicians are all liars" which has been said a million times before you're not the first person to notice they may not be the most honest or the fact that they aren't all liars this probably annoys me because the people usually don't know what they are talking about and have very simplistic views about the thing they are talking about

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is? 

People seem to think I am nicer than I feel I mean I have had people come up to me and ask me why I am so nice or say I am too nice it is probably because I don't get as angry about things on the outside as much as other people do and I don't like calling anyone names

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

I find that the most important thing in life is doing what you think is best and being free because then you don't have as many regrets that way as you didn't listen to what other people want you to do you made your own path

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

Depends on the situation I generally evaluate whether it will make things better or it will be fun if not I will probably not enjoy it when in an unkown situation I just try to talk it through with someone to kind of talk myself through it

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome. when I am in a stressful situation I might become a bit more snappy but generally I try to keep the anger inside and joke about it a bit because if you make fun of something it generally loses it power over you

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

When I am in an enjoyable situation I might have a smile on my face a lot and maybe even jumping up and down and I will talk a lot more and faster and feel a kind of buzz from all the excitement like I can't contain it because mainly I have a great feeling of excitement and I just want to let it out somehow

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?

Well I generally don't enjoy things like parties but if I am socialising and we are on a interesting topic I won't stop I don't really like one on one interactions because I feel more of a need to constantly keep that person entertained and that there is less input than what you get with group interaction as I like lots of different ideas being put forth

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

I feel that society should only be there to let you use your individuality to the maximum possible I just get annoyed with society because sometimes it can silence people too quickly just by declaring ideas taboo so they don't get any media representation meaning they don't get discussed generally I believe people are good but sometimes get a knocked off the path also I sometimes get annoyed with choices that the voting population makes without being informed

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

I don't mind authority as long as it makes sense if it makes rules that have not logical reason behind them I get annoyed and start arguing with them but as long as the reasoning behind the rule is made clear to me I don't mind following

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 

I don't really care that much about order if it is working fine without it leave it be if it isn't I will probably try to organise some kind of system to fix that problem

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

Birds but I doubt it means phobias I probably fear not getting to experience life I mean you go through life you start out by going to school then you get a job until you retire where you have enough money to like go see the world but your body might not be up to it and then you have missed out on life

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I desire in life to make a difference enjoy life and see the world because I am interested in how other people I've and also if you're not enjoying life what's the point these are probably inspired by my internet searches and documentary watching seeing the interesting differences between people and wanting to see it up close

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

I am probably most energised when discussing something with someone and we get onto a really interesting topic and you find out something you didn't know about them or also when an ideas is going on in head and I am imaging all the possibilities that could come from this I am probably most drained when I am having to listen to someone tlk for extended periods of time about things that don't interest me at all such as what's the weather and what do you plan to do when x happens

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

I want to know my type because I want to understand myself a bit better I don't know what type I am so far the suggestions seem to be ENTP , ENFP or INFP lots of different types appeal to me in different ways other results are earlier in the thread

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> Yes I have looked at the descriptions and functions but can't decide whether I am Ti/Fe or Fi/Te
> 
> trouble is the ENFP seems too much like a manic pixie dream girl stereotype


LOL!!! XD 
What about... ENFJ?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> LOL!!! XD
> What about... ENFJ?



I suggested ENFJ due to the fact that ENFJ was a pretty logical route to take. 


ENFP works too.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

dandere said:


> I suggested ENFJ due to the fact that ENFJ was a pretty logical route to take.
> 
> 
> ENFP works too.


oki doki loki!


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> LOL!!! XD
> What about... ENFJ? [/QUOTE
> I laid out why I don't think I am ENFJ earlier due to the functions an enfj has


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> LOL!!! XD
> What about... ENFJ?


 I laid out why I don't think I am ENFJ earlier due to the functions an enfj has


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellocheerio said:


> I laid out why I don't think I am ENFJ earlier due to the functions an enfj has


ok 
so you think... xnfp? I'd say enfp  the ne is def there


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ok
> so you think... xnfp? I'd say enfp  the ne is def there



Yeah basically i probably think ENFP as well


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anyone else have an idea about my type?


----------



## Hellocheerio (Apr 22, 2014)

If people don't have time to comment that is what the poll is for

I mean it's been lose to 900 views and it only has 6 votes


----------

